# First Calls



## bloodtracker34 (Dec 8, 2012)

Just getting started and have no idea what calls are best for beginners. How many should I have and what sounds are best?


----------



## AddicTioN (Dec 9, 2012)

Me personally just started too last night was my first time ever calling in a coyote or even using a coyote call.. I used a knight and hale destress rabbit call and a coyote came in to 10-15 yards within 2 long calls..I also have a primos female whimper call that I haven't used yet. Both call ran me 10 bucks at the local sports store. But you really also need a howler call to mimic coyotes I am getting one before my next hunt.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

There are several call makers on here who make wonderful calls. Some of the best for sure. I would recommend getting a few enclosed reed calls and an open reed distress call. The enclosed reed calls will be much easier to start. You will want to practice that open reed a little more before you use it in the field.

The howling can be tricky. You might want to do a little digging on here about that first... There are plenty of great threads on the subject.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

AddicTioN said:


> Me personally just started too last night was my first time ever calling in a coyote or even using a coyote call.. I used a knight and hale destress rabbit call and a coyote came in to 10-15 yards within 2 long calls..I also have a primos female whimper call that I haven't used yet. Both call ran me 10 bucks at the local sports store. But you really also need a howler call to mimic coyotes I am getting one before my next hunt.


well where is the pics of them coyotes? The female wimper will be good during breeding season, the coyote howl can scare some away, do some research on here, it will help. They don't allways come in a running...


----------



## AddicTioN (Dec 9, 2012)

Yea I got lucky to get that one to come in on my first time ever! And it was pitch black like 2am so I ain't got a pick haha and I couldn't shot him cuz I ha the light on him with one hand so I couldn't use my rifle yes I know I'm stupid but just a new predator hunter haha I'm use to day time huntin!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick (itzDirty) just about summed it up, a couple of enclosed reed and an open reed. You will need to practice alot with the open reed but it will let you do alot more variances of sounds. I would suggest stay away from coyote vocals untill you learn what they all mean.


----------



## bloodtracker34 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks the help Guys.


----------

